

Basic Flaw Reveals Source Code to 3,300 Popular Websites - dnaquin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/23/basic-flaw-reveals-source-code-to-3300-popular-websites/

======
gaffe
If there are .svn directories still present, it's likely that they just copied
a working copy to their web server. You're supposed to use "svn export" to
create a "production" version without the .svn directories. Or just delete
them. Either way, this is really VCS misuse more than anything else.

~~~
zacharydanger
Using subversion for deployment is a common practice. They _should_ be
blocking access to the .svn directories via web server configuration.

------
brown9-2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=838981>

------
perezd
blocked or not, utilizing svn export is a 101 level thing. Who runs these
places??

Another reason to love git, one single .git folder in the project root.

